# How to get steelies widened? Or where In pa can I get it done?



## Dubnskate (Nov 19, 2011)

Anywhere that sells wide steelies in 16' or 17' and about 8 or 9 wide? How can I get my stock steelies widened?


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.200495,-76.017125
I drive a 2.slo and know more about stuff I can't afford then what I can )


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

http://www.diamondracingwheels.com/


----------



## Dubnskate (Nov 19, 2011)

This isn't what I'm looking for I want to widen my 16 inch steelies. And diamond only makes 15 anyway. I want them for my mk 4


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.200386,-76.017148
I drive a 2.slo and know more about stuff I can't afford then what I can )


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

Dubnskate said:


> This isn't what I'm looking for I want to widen my 16 inch steelies. And diamond only makes 15 anyway. I want them for my mk 4


Can't say I've ever heard of widening a set of steel wheels. What's involved; cutting one or both rim edges off, welding a spacer in place, and then welding the rim edges back on?

Edit: Wouldn't it be simpler/cheaper to buy a new set of wheels?


----------



## Dubnskate (Nov 19, 2011)

Maybe it would be but not cheaper. And I want 16s and they don't make em


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.200448,-76.016995
I drive a 2.slo and know more about stuff I can't afford then what I can )


----------



## Dubnskate (Nov 19, 2011)

damipenny said:


> Phileas Fogg timberland mens boots rightly suspected that his departure from London would create a lively sensation at the West End. The news of the bet spread through the Reform Club, and afforded an exciting topic of conversation to Timberland Women's 14-Inch Premium Boot its members. From the Club it soon got into the papers throughout England. The boasted `tour of the world' was talked about, disputed, argued with as much warmth as if the subject were another black timberland roll top Alabama claim. Some took sides with Phileas Fogg, but the large majority shook their heads and declared against him; it was absurd, impossible, they declared, that the tour of the world could Timberland Men's Euro Sprint Boots be made, except theoretically and on paper, in this minimum of time, and with the existing means of travelling. The Times, Standard, Morning Post, and Daily New, and twenty other highly respectable newspapers timberland 6 inch boots scouted Mr Fogg's project as madness; the Daily Telegraph alone hesitatingly supported him. People in general thought black timberland 6 inch him a lunatic, and blamed his Reform Club friends for having accepted a wager which betrayed the mental aberration of its proposer. Articles no less passionate than logical appeared on the question, for geography is Women Timberland 14 Inch Wheat one of the pet subjects of the English; and the columns devoted to Phileas Fogg's venture were eagerly devoured by all classes of readers. At first some rash individuals, principally of Pink womens timberland boots the gentler sex, espoused his cause, which became still more popular when the Illustrated London News came out with his portrait, copied from a photograph in the Reform Club. A few readers of the Daily timberland roll top boot Telegraph even dared to say, `Why not, after all? Stranger things have come to pass.At last a long article appeared, on the 7th of October, in the bulletin of the Royal Geographical timberland boots on sale Society, which treated the question from every point of view, and demonstrated the utter folly of the enterprise. Everything, it said, was against the travellers, every obstacle imposed alike by man Men's Timberland Splitrock Boots and by nature. A miraculous agreement of the times of departure and arrival, which was impossible, was absolutely necessary to his success. Dami


Watttt??


----------



## _8v (Jul 26, 2011)

Dont know where you heard Diamond only makes 15s.

http://www.diamondracingwheels.com/drwcustom.html

Not sure on pricing, id check the classifieds here first. Or google around and find a metal fabrication shop in your area.


----------



## Dubnskate (Nov 19, 2011)

Yea well custom diamonds r expensive


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

there was a dude out of pittsburgh that had made a couple sets that came out really nice. cant remember his name off the top of my head but you may be able to find him. ill check around a little myself but i talked to him a year or so ago only a handful of times. its doable to widen them just gotta find someone to do so.

if i can find any info ill post it up in here. good luck none the less.


----------



## Dubnskate (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks. Could I du it with 8 rims, a plasma cutter, and a mig welder? Like cut the one rim for the spacer piece and weld it to the other one?


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

ive never done it, nor have i seen how to do it. but im sure someone on here has the know-how. if i had to guess i would say you leave the lips alone and make a cut in the barrel. insert the desired width using the barrel of another one then weld it up.... as i said i have no experience with this topic and im almost certain its a much easier said than done kind of thing...


----------



## AutoTech1971 (Mar 31, 2011)

the best would be to use a lathe to cut the rims and keep it all squared up. also the easiest would probably to use a set of "donor" wheels. it all depends on how much width you are trying to add. a mig welder would be fine to use if it has enough amperage and the welder knows what they are doing.


----------



## VW81Rabbit (May 20, 2006)

hey guys. Im pretty sure I talked with you Sleepy gti.. i assume anyway since we are from pittsburgh. Check out our page at facebook.com/lewiswelding We do make steelies and also have a set of 16s currently in the works. :thumbup:


----------



## Dubnskate (Nov 19, 2011)

Looked up Lewis welding... It's in Wyoming?? U said pittsburg. I would love a set of 16x8 or 16x9


----------



## Dubnskate (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh and they gotta be 5x100


----------



## Dubnskate (Nov 19, 2011)

Even 17x9... But if I go that big I want 9s


----------



## PITTSKATERG (Jun 22, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/LewisWelding 

just as he typed it, they're in new kensington, pa


----------



## VW81Rabbit (May 20, 2006)

PITTSKATERG said:


> http://www.facebook.com/LewisWelding
> 
> just as he typed it, they're in new kensington, pa


yup, thanks pittskaterg!

dubnskate, we have a set of 16s right now that are in the works so we can do 16x8 or 9 or staggered. Long story with a problem with these wheels so we will need to get one more. we have a set with three wheels (our painter backed out and kept a wheel) so i will be ordering another wheel and can make them whatever width you want.

17" steelies are hard to come by (not even sure where to get them) but if you can find a set we would be glad to widen them :thumbup:


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

This place in NJ does it and is recommended.
Wheel Works


----------



## Faqeer1 (Apr 11, 2016)

it all depends on how much width you are trying to add. a mig welder would be fine to use if it has enough amperage and the welder knows what they are doing.????



== http://www.chess-rivals.com/ ==


----------

